# Ein toter Pixel bei einem 4K Monitor - akzeptabel?



## ChiefJohnson (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

seit zwei Tagen habe ich einen 43 Zoll 4K IPS-Monitor. Sicherlich nicht wie WQHD auf 27 Zoll ideal für jedermann, aber für meine Bedürfnisse ist der perfekt.
Leider befindet sich unten, mittig, ein toter Pixel, er ist permanent schwarz und lässt sich auch nicht wiederbeleben durch diverse Softwarelösungen.

Ich sehe den Pixel, gerade auf weißem oder einfarbigem Untergrund. Und er ist leider in dem Drittel des Bildschirmes, in dem ich am meisten arbeite. Macht es Sinn, Gebrauch vom 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen und den zurückzuschicken?
Bei acht Millionen Pixeln kann ich den einen toten schon nachvollziehen. Trotzdem stört er mich. Wenn ich das große Paket aber zurück schicke und wieder einen mit Fehlern bekomme, würde ich mich auch ziemlich ärgern. Ansonsten ist der Monitor meines Erachtens in Ordnung, kein Banding, wenig Backlightbleeding, bin kein Profi, aber auffällige Fehler bemerke ich dann schon.

Wie häufig sind bei 4K Pixelfehler? Wie groß ist die Chance auf ein fehlerfreies Neugerät? Fehlerfreie Pixel aber dafür starkes Bleeding o.ä. wäre jetzt auch keine wirkliche Verbesserung.
Jemand mit Erfahrung im Monitorkauf, der seine Erkenntnisse teilt, würde mir sehr helfen. Oder einfach eure Einschätzung.


----------



## RtZk (26. Mai 2018)

Ich würde ihn ehrlich gesagt zurückschicken, denn sobald du ihn einmal bemerkt hast wirst du immer wieder drauf schauen und es stört dich immer wieder aufs Neue.


----------



## gekipptesBit (26. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte einen neu gekauften 23"Monitor von LG der einen toten, schwarzen Pixel im oberen 1/4 des Bildschirms, der nach 2Jahren automatisch verschwand. Ich hatte auch zuvor mit Softwarelösungen über Nacht versucht es weg zu bekommen, nichts half.
Jetzt habe ich mir beim Händler ein Vorführgerät mit 144Hz gekauft, erst 2Tage alt, 8€ günstiger, aber als Vorführgerät dürfen sie nur welche nehmen "ohne toten Pixel und Bildfehlern".
Frage ist nur wer garantiert dann solche Geräte, wird es gekennzeichnet und warum bekommt der Kunde ab und an Schund?


----------



## TheComedian18 (27. Mai 2018)

Wegschicken. Mehr braucht man da nicht weiter rumspinnen. Wenn ich ein Produkt Neu kaufe, dann erwarte ich 100% Fehlerfreiheit, völlig wurscht ob die Hersteller sich mit Pixelfehlerklassen absichern.

Ich habe noch nie Bildschirme mit Pixelfehlern gehabt und würde auch nie im Leben welche hinnehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2018)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Ein toter Pixel bei einem 4K Monitor - akzeptabel?


Nur mal so als Richtschnur:
Apple: Bis zu 15 fehlerhafte Pixel sind in Ordnung - WinFuture.de

Wenn man einen pixelfehlerfreien Monitor möchte, gibt es jederzeit die Option, eine Pixelprüfung machen zu lassen,
kostet nicht viel und lohnt, wenn man keinen Ärger mit hin und her schicken und verringerter Bonität nöchte.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2018)

Das muss er nicht mitmachen, einfach zurück mit dem Teil und gut ist.
Solange die 14 Tage nicht verstrichen sind ist er an nichts gebunden und muss auch nichts hinnehmen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (27. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung, ihr seid euch ja ziemlich einig. Dann schick ich das tatsächlich Ding zurück. Soll ja auch mindestens 5 Jahre halten, hätte mich wohl bestimmt irgendwann geärgert. Ich berichte, ob der neue Monitor dann auch tatsächlich besser ist, selbst wenn der Thread hier dann schon bisschen gealtert ist.


----------



## gekipptesBit (27. Mai 2018)

...toitoitoi beim Umtausch.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (8. Juni 2018)

Das Ersatzgerät ist seit heute da. Es ist noch viel schlimmer. Jetzt sind zwei Fehler vorhanden. 
Der eine Fehler wäre noch akzeptabel, da scheint mir ein Staubeinschluss zwischen den Layers des Displays. Leider unten links, wo man wegen des Startmenüs hinschaut, aber nur grau und damit akzeptabel.
Der zweite, schlimmere Fehler sitzt unten mittig und ist größer und vor allem intensiver. Etwas seltsam verhält es sich, an sich ist ein Block von 3x3 Pixeln betroffen. Wobei der Übeltäter der in Mitte ist und seine Nachbarn so stark stört, dass ein großer Fleck entsteht. Je nach Farbe ist dies unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt, in Grün ist es am wenigsten stark, da scheint sogar der in der Mitte leicht grün zu leuchten. Ich habe Bilder angehängt, sind dies tote Pixel?
Ich habe eben den Vergleich zum ersten, zurückgeschickten Bildschirm mit einem definitiv toten Pixel. Das war wirklich ein scharf begrenzter Fehler, genau ein toter, permanent schwarzer Pixel. Alle außen rum waren Einwandfrei. Der jetzige Fehler beim Austauschgerät ist gefühlt wirklich 9 mal so groß, aber eben etwas diffuser.
Ich werde wohl endgültig vom Kauf zurücktreten. Sch***e. Leider gibt es 43 Zoll 4K nicht bei Saturn/MM/lokaler Händler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe nochmal eine extreme Vergrößerung hinbekommen, so dass man sogar die Subpixel sieht, da sieht es wieder anders aus. Ein schlichter toter Pixel ist es nicht. Eventuell auch Staub?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2018)

Du hast aber wirklich Pech mit dem Monitor, würde ich wieder zurück senden.


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2018)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl endgültig vom Kauf zurücktreten. Sch***e. Leider gibt es 43 Zoll 4K nicht bei Saturn/MM/lokaler Händler.


Was würde das ändern? Würdest du einen Aussteller nehmen?
Bei der Lagerware vor Ort kann der Fehler auch auftreten und der MM/Saturn kann dir die Rücknahme komplett ablehnen da es kein Onlinegeschäft ist.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (8. Juni 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was würde das ändern? Würdest du einen Aussteller nehmen?
> Bei der Lagerware vor Ort kann der Fehler auch auftreten und der MM/Saturn kann dir die Rücknahme komplett ablehnen da es kein Onlinegeschäft ist.


Oh man, du hast ja recht. Vor Ort gibt es ja gar keine 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. So sehr ist online shoppen schon zur Gewohnheit geworden.

Werde weiter Umtauschen und versuchen, an ein fehlerfreies Gerät zu kommen. Oder zumindest etwas unauffälliges. Der Support vom Shop war bisher wirklich freundlich und kompetent (habe sie dafür auch gelobt). Mal hoffen, dass die bis zum bitteren Ende mitspielen. Ist ja weder deren noch meine Schuld. (Aber diese zwei Zeilen geschrieben und mich dabei vier mal am Pixelfehler gestört, das geht einfach nicht.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2018)

Anstatt dreimal zurückzusenden wäre einmal eine "Pixelprüfung" eine Alternative.


----------



## Gast20190527 (8. Juni 2018)

irgendwie schon lustig wegen sowas einen Forenbeitrag zu erstellen. Scheinbar bist du dir ja nicht sicher gewesen wie du handeln sollst, dabei kannst das ja nur du entscheiden.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. Juni 2018)

Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich wiederholt an fehlerbehaftete Displays gelange, wäre eine Pixelfehlerprüfung wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt. Im _nachhinein_ weiß man eben mehr, aber der Shop hätte es eh nicht angeboten. Drum eben auch dieser Forenbeitrag, zum Austausch von Gedanken, so lustig finde ich die Idee gar nicht.
Ist halt auch mein erster 4K Bildschirm (und der erste in der Größe), habe wohl die Fehlerquellen unterschätzt. Meinen alten WQHD Monitor hatte ich noch aus Südkorea importiert, über Japan, China und diverse EU Länder kam der ohne Pixelfehler an.


----------



## Gimmick (9. Juni 2018)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich wiederholt an fehlerbehaftete Displays gelange, wäre eine Pixelfehlerprüfung wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt. Im _nachhinein_ weiß man eben mehr, aber der Shop hätte es eh nicht angeboten. Drum eben auch dieser Forenbeitrag, zum Austausch von Gedanken, so lustig finde ich die Idee gar nicht.
> Ist halt auch mein erster 4K Bildschirm (und der erste in der Größe), habe wohl die Fehlerquellen unterschätzt. Meinen alten WQHD Monitor hatte ich noch aus Südkorea importiert, über Japan, China und diverse EU Länder kam der ohne Pixelfehler an.



Hätte den Monitor auch zurück geschickt. Bin da super penibel


----------



## ChiefJohnson (26. Juni 2018)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber will ich das traurige Ende der Geschichte noch erwähnen:
Auch das dritte Gerät hatte einen großen (ca. 10 Pixel) Schmutzfleck zwischen den Schichten den Bildschirmes. Bin dann schließlich ganz vom Kauf zurückgetreten, offensichtlich hat der Panel-Hersteller geschlampt bei der Produktion. Ein Lob hierbei an Beamershop24, die nichts für die schlechten Bildschirme konnten, aber immer professionell und freundlich auf die Probleme reagiert haben.


----------

